# Which Countertop Style Is A Good Fit For Your Home?



## lge77 (Jun 20, 2017)

View attachment 0.jpg
View attachment 1.jpg


If you are thinking about selecting the perfect colors for your kitchen countertops, it pays to know one or two things about the materials used to make these products. It also makes sense to consider the color of your storage shelves, cabinets, appliances (fridge, dishwasher, etc.) and your kitchen floors. This way, you can blend your colors and create a personalized aesthetic effect right in your kitchen. Below are some popular materials for kitchen countertops.

*Granite*

If money is not a problem, granite is the perfect countertop for your kitchen. Granite adds a touch of elegance and style. It increases property value and it has a long list of great advantages. For instance, granite is incredibly strong, long-lasting, and impervious to heat. It is practically maintenance-free and comes in over 3,000 colors and styles.

*Quartz*

Quartz countertops are classy and durable. Technically, your quartz countertop is actually an engineered stone product that contains quartz particles and synthetic materials. They are the best of both worlds - a sweet spot between laminate and stone. Quartz is a cheaper alternative to granite and marble but it is mainly recommended because of a zero-maintenance reputation and resistance to staining and scratching - a perfect solution for any laundry room countertop materialand quartz bathroom countertops. It is impervious to acid and heat and it has a natural appearance that is both convincing and classy. Quartz is also a great option for outdoor areas with kitchen passthrough windows as it is water and moisture-resistant and does not require resealing.

*Wood*

If you love a natural, earthy look for your kitchen countertops, wood is the way to go. Wood countertops (a.k.a. butcher-block countertops) give your kitchen that warm and natural feel. This option gives your kitchen a quaint, country appearance and comes with a number of advantages. Wood countertops are natural, somewhat easy to clean and they can be simply resealed. This style of countertop requires a very hardwood, which is why they are usually made from oak and maple - two kinds of wood that tend to be very light in color. You can even go for reclaimed wood kitchen countertops because this option is cheap, natural and gives your kitchen that charming old-world appearance.

*Solid Surface*

This option may not carry the same weight as granite or quartz, but it has its unique advantages. Solid surface kitchen countertops are made from a synthetic material that is durable, easy to clean and completely customizable. The material is affordable and comes in as many styles and colors as you can imagine. The best benefit of solid surface countertops is the aspect of nonporous impermeability. This means when you install a solid surface countertop, the material seals without any gaps and prevents bacteria, water, and mold from ever infecting any susceptible areas. White solid surface is a popular choice for bathrooms, as well, due to the seamless nature of the material and the ease of cleaning. Many homeowners choose to install solid surface shower walls for this reason.

*Choosing the Right Colors*

Before you finalize your kitchen countertop decision, you should factor in the color of the walls, cabinets, and other accessories in the area. Some experts claim functionality should take precedence over aesthetics. However, this writer does not see any reason to sacrifice beauty on the altar of functionality. The smart move here is to select a countertop option that blends both aesthetics with functionality.

*Matching Your Colors*

If you have hardwood floors and a shade of brown on your kitchen walls, the wood countertop makes a lot of sense. On the other hand, if your kitchen has sky-blue walls with silver-colored cabinets, your best bet is a white marble or granite because the color combination will be just right. On the other hand, dark countertops will go great with dark wood floors or other dark features. Make it your own!

Now, remember that your kitchen is not an art gallery so you should go easy on the countertop colors. When it comes to kitchen countertops, simple neutral colors are far preferable to bold ones. Keep this in mind when countertop shopping for your next remodel and you'll always love spending time in your favorite spaces.

Matt Lee is a contributor to Innovative Building Materials. He is a blogger and a content writer for the building materials industry. Mandy is focused on helping fellow homeowners, contractors, and architects discover materials and methods of construction that increase property value, maximize energy savings, and turn houses into homes.


----------

